

Ask HN: Are you a Georgia Tech student/recent grad?   - vrikhter

I'm looking to connect with recent GT grads (CS/CompE) or students.  I'm an alum myself (IE '05).  Been in the startup world for a few years now and in the Bay Area for a year.  Don't care where you are based, just want to connect and see what you are up to/building/wanting to build..<p>Drop me a line at vladik dot rikhter at gmail
======
thewordpainter
vladik - check out @stammy & @jazzychad @notifo ... two GT guys that moved to
the valley in the last couple years (also hang around HN from time-to-time)

btw, go dawgs...

~~~
vrikhter
Thanks...I know Stammy, haven't met Chad yet. I was mainly trying to find some
new folks :)

------
Zhenya
ME '07 ! GO JACKETS!

------
benedwards
Go Jackets.

------
eclark
Yup. CS08

~~~
vrikhter
Drop me an email if you have time vladik dot rikhter at gmail

~~~
eclark
You've got mail.

------
whiletruefork
CS 06

~~~
vrikhter
Drop me an email if you have time, would love to connect!

